# Against the Shadow fans, the Lela Awards© are coming!!



## Lela (Mar 29, 2002)

*Against the Shadow fans, the Lela Awards© are coming!!*

A little business first, this is a thread devoted to fans of the Against the Shadows Story Hour.  I encourage all those interested to read it, fervently.

Now, let's get to what this thread is all about!

Welcome to the Lela Awards Pre-discussion thread.  Within a week or two (depending on Spring Break and Homework) we plan to hold the 1st annual Lela Awards.  Well, not actually annual; just whenever I feel like it.  There will be a multitude of awards, coming out over the course of the night (think Oscars).  Awards already decided upon (garanied to be given out) include the following: 


Best Scene 
Most Heroic Moment 
Worst Villein 
Most Heart-Renching Moment
Most Evil DM Moment 
Nicest DM Moment 
The We're All SOOO Glad You Are Dead Award 
Most Ironic Moment 
The Life-Changing Moment Award

Also to be awarded are smaller awards, called Tidbits.  Each Tidbit will actually have more than one winner.  These will be spread out over the course of the night (think commercial break).  These are awards that are less noticeable but still deserve recognition.  The awards that have already been chosen (again, guaranteed to be awarded) include the following:


1 Best Timing Awards
2 Bad Luck Awards
1 Bad Planning Award
1 Most Embarrassing Moment


In the works are the following:


 Most loved NPC (Major Award)
 Lucky Guess Award (Major Award)

Don't think that this is the end.  I will be updating as new awards are chosen.  


Any guesses?


----------



## Darklone (Apr 2, 2002)

*And the Old One goes to ... (oops OSCAR!)*

Bad luck tidbit? Marcus Tito for dropping one time too often into a CR11 hole! 

Most loved NPC: I still go with Bogwell and his mount (who rides whom ?)

Best timing: A certain sleep spell from Quintus that saved Rowans valued lower end of ...


----------



## Lela (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: And the Old One goes to ... (oops OSCAR!)*

Actually, it wouldn't be either.  It's the Lela Award©.


----------



## Corey (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi Lela.  To support you, I polled the other players on their favorite moments for each PC.  When their answers come back, I’ll post them here.

Here is my (Quintus') list:

Favorite DM moment: Old One rolls a d20 with the "1" on 
the "17" that is faded. It looks like a 7, so we players disregard, but RBDM 
reads it as 17. I tongue-in-cheek challenge him based on his own 
house rule that dice must be clearly legible. The momentary look 
of "I have no response to that" on his face was priceless. Trust me, Old One is hard to catch off guard so I savor that moment frequently.  

Favorite Rose moment: Lew wants to bury the kobold that was 
killed by R's familiar. Rose throws the corpse into the woods 
sayy "Rest in peace" and walks on. I still laugh when I think of 
that. Also, Rose beating the snot out of the Shadowblades who recently surrounded him.

Favorite Sextus moment:  Against all hope and odds, Sextus tries to fight the gnolls who are holding the Cassuvius sisters prisoner.  A very heroic, noble and tragic moment.

Favorite Lew moment: Buried under a sea of desperate cripples, Lew's hand emerges grasping for air and freedom. 

Favorite Rowan moment: Despite our best efforts, R's apprentice Luc is going to get away.  However, despite a desperate combat, Rowan coolly kneels and lets an arrow fly.  His shaft drives straight through the up and coming Necromancer.  Loved it! 

Favorite Quintus moment(s): My character so I have to cite two.  First, as the gnoll phalanax charges up the hill, a well placed bolt blows the head off the lead trooper, spraying Scarface with gore.  Second, at his moment of achievement, Quintus' spell goes awry and his first experience of flight takes place as a pot-bellied not quite bird. I’d list a third, but Old One has not got to that point on the story hour yet.

Note: edited for clarity.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hmm*

Where do we put that moment when Quintus faced the barbarian horde and gave the Artosiak back?


----------



## Lela (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Hmm*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Where do we put that moment when Quintus faced the barbarian horde and gave the Artosiak back?  *




Oh, there's a place for that.  Trust me.


----------



## Lela (Apr 3, 2002)

Out for Spring Break!!  I have no garrentee that I'll be able to get to the computer, but I'll try to get the Lela Awards© finished.  That way we can be ready when Old One finishes Session 15.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 5, 2002)

*Calling Mr. Bump!*

Hello? Hello?


----------



## Lela (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm back.  No, I didn't get anything done.  It was spring break, did anyone really expect me to do anything at all?   Anyone looking for details  can go here.  (though you have probubally already read it).

Thanks all,  I promise that I'll get cracken on it.


----------



## Lela (Apr 11, 2002)

We will now be taking guesses.  For info, step over here.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 11, 2002)

*Ugh*

Let me repeat... Rose is down but stabilized by our heroical Rowan. Sextus is down and not yet stabilized.

Problem about Rose: He was raging. And he's unconscious. As soon as the rage wears off, he's done. 

So I put my cash on Rose. New character: Fighter/Rogue.

Btw, Lela: If you allow a guess to be right when you guessed one of the multiclasses right... then it would be idiocy not to guess multiclassed ones ?


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 11, 2002)

*I'll bite...*

I'm going to stick with my prediction of Rowan from a few weeks back.  I realize that this is far from likely given recent developments, but I'm not one to jump ship midstream  .  

_ special note to Tortoise: I hope I'm wrong, given your heroic healing efforts and the ties Rowan has to the mysterious Old Man._

If Rowan should perish, then his replacement will be a halfling rogue, with a level of ranger or druid mixed in.  I'll elaborate on my reasons for this guesswork if anyone cares to hear them  .


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 11, 2002)

While I haven't thought much about the different categories presented here, I did want to chime in with one of my favorite Rowan moments.

Way back in the early going when the party had just suffered it's first death of a party member (Garrick) and the rats and hole looked as if they were about to take us all, Rowan, at zero hit points used his last action to bullrush a dire rat over the pit edge, both of them going over into the darkness below. Rowan of course survived, by the grace of Osirian. Any other action or lack of action, and anything other than success with the bullrush, and it would have been curtains for everyone.

You know, I just realized that when we're on the verge of TPK, I tend to take the greatest risks with Rowan. Strange it hadn't dawned on me before that there was a pattern to all of it.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah, that CR11 hole... 

Right. Quickbeam? Rowan is Ranger/Rogue...  

Seems there is a hero in every group who always tries to do his best to save the others... 

Hope your hero did better than mine, Tortoise


----------



## Lela (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: I'll bite...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If Rowan should perish, then his replacement will be a halfling rogue, with a level of ranger or druid mixed in.  I'll elaborate on my reasons for this guesswork if anyone cares to hear them  . *




Please, tell us.  That's why we're here, I'm trying to distract everyone from killing Old One, every little bit helps.


----------



## Lela (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Ugh*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Let me repeat... Rose is down but stabilized by our heroical Rowan. Sextus is down and not yet stabilized.
> 
> Problem about Rose: He was raging. And he's unconscious. As soon as the rage wears off, he's done.
> 
> ...




Actually, the way I was planning to do it was to just take the main class (in your case Fighter) and if that class happens to be the main class in what they guess (Fighter/Wizard; Fighter/Barbarian; Fighter/Bard) then I would count it and give you the Award.  Now, if you happen to be right on (Fighter/Rogue) you would get something extra. (shhhh!!, don't tell anyone).


----------



## Lela (Apr 15, 2002)

*Update!!*

Added Lucky Guess Award (for readers only) and I now have completed the work on 1 of the Most Embarrassing Moments (thread starting post now reflects both).

Don't you just think that the word Embarrassing has an oddly appropriate spelling?  In fact, I don't think I would be able to remember how to spell the word without it.


----------



## Lela (Apr 15, 2002)

*Update (Part Two)!!!!!*

Okay, now for an update on who is still in the running for the Lucky Guess Lela Award©:


Darklone who guesses a *Fighter/Rogue*.

Those who are out are:

Quickbeam who guessed Rowan

Hmmm, first time I've gone through it.  I wonder who will win. . .  Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Darklone (Apr 15, 2002)

*Damn*

I won with Rose... Too bad. Not to offend anyone, I would have prefered Sextus to bite the dust, he's the char with nearly no plotlines for himself 

Nothing against Sextus, my bard has the same problem... 

Yeah, the merits and flaws of barbarian rage...


----------

